# Caratteristiche per Server Web (gentoo) per hosting

## hellraiser

Salve a tutti, dove devo andare a lavorare, mi hanno chiesto di cosa c è bisogno per fare un web server per l hosting...inzialmente a bazzo carico...

ora vorrei chiedere a voi, di cosa avrei bisogno...sia come connessione che come hardware, anche se una mezza idea l'avrei anche se non ne sono molto sicuro...

io avevo pensato a una connessione adsl con Ngi.it, con banda 8 mega in downstream e 2 in upstream...dite che possa bastare??conoscete qualche altro provider che fornisca connessioni per server??

e poi per l hardware non ne ho proprio idea...avevo pensato a qualche server HP o IBM, con un dual Xeon 2 gb di ram...dischi scsi in raid...e poi cos altro è importante??

Se qualcuno mi illustrerebbe di cosa avrei bisogno e come strutturare la cosa..mi sarebbe di grande aiuto...

Grazie mille...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per basso carico cosa intendi? certo che hostare su un'adsl non è il massimo della vita..

fastweb arriva?

----------

## hellraiser

non ancora...è quasi arrivato fastweb da me...dato che sta a una citta che dista un 10km da qui...

Dico che all'inizio ci sarà pochi siti web da tenere in hosting...pero è previsto di tenerni molti...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

con 2mb in upload ne tieni molto pochi... mettere il server in housing da qualche parte?

----------

## hellraiser

sai non mi fido molto dell housing...preferisco tenermi i miei server vicini a me   :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> con 2mb in upload ne tieni molto pochi... mettere il server in housing da qualche parte?

 

2 Mb non sono pochi, dipende comunque molto dalla banda garantita perchè se sui 2 Mb hai 128 garantiti allora è un problema.

Da me hanno un contratto con interbusiness linea a 2Mb con 1 Mb garantito e abbiamo una 30a di siti web.

Per quel che riguarda l' HW con un dual xeon secondo me stai mooolto bene.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma che hai 30 siti web solo testo? Già se metti qualche file da downloadare saturi la banda...  ovviamente poi dipende pure dal numero di accessi oltre che dal contenuto...

----------

## IlGab

Non ci sono molti download, ho le statistiche di un solo sito che sono 11000 accessi al mese circa (non credo siano molti) si tratta di siti di aziende o società. La roba  più grossa che scarichi sono file pdf.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ed affidarsi a società di hosting che permettono di rivendere spazio e servizi?

Non è per smontarti, ma hostare siti non è una sciocchezza. devi poter garantire:

ripristino dati

evitare che gli utenti possano scorazzare per il sistema

evitare che un errore di codice in php tiri giù tutti i domini

evitare che l'utente riceva spam

fornire un pannello di controllo [CPanel o simili] per la gestione del proprio pacchetto da parte dell'utente

l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti

uptime 99,999%

garantire banda

eventualmente poter fornire certificato SSL

scalabilità [deve funzionare bene con 10 100 1000 clienti]

Insomma, al fine di non rimetterci tu in prima persona [perchè se qualcosa non andrà sarà sempre e solo colpa tua] e per contenere i costi [fare tutto da 0 ti costerà molti soldi, per soluzioni decenti] il mio consiglio è proponi al tuo datore di diventare rivenditore. Le società di hosting sono già attrezzate per questo genere di esigenze: le ditte di produzione di siti web hanno le vostre medesime esigenze.

----------

## hellraiser

Lo so lo so...quanto sia difficoltoso tirar su e mantenere un hosting web...ma a me me l hanno chiesto, io come mio dovere informo di tutto...poi decideranno loro, in base ai soldi, che pare non manchino a quest'azienda...chiisssaa...

Comunque per la connessione ho garantito il 95% di 2 mbit...quindi penso sia tranquillo...

Per il server che mi consigliate ?? un dual xeon IBM o HP o Sun o cos'altro?? Qualcosa di molto affidabile...

----------

## x-dd

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il server che mi consigliate ?? un dual xeon IBM o HP o Sun o cos'altro?? Qualcosa di molto affidabile...

 

Rispondo solo a questa domanda con un mia opinione personale e in quanto tale opinabile: Fujitsu-Siemens

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un bellissimoSun Fire X4100 Server

od anche un hp HP ProLiant DL145 G2 server o HP ProLiant DL385 server

Altri non belli come questi [in particolare il SUN] non me ne vengono in mente ora. Non è un caso che siano tutti equipaggiati con proc AMD. Avere ora sia 32 sia 64bit può esser molto utile  :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

Personalmente mi trovo benissimo con i DELL e malissimo con IBM, ma è una questione di gusti.

Con un PE 1850 fai tranquillamente il tuo web server, poi dipende dal numero di accessi  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Mi sembra che sia un argomento abbastanza discorsivo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mannaggia, a cercar bene si scopre che anche IBm timidamente inizia ad offrire AMD: http://www-03.ibm.com/servers/it/eserver/opteron/326_more_info.html evviva  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

prima di pensare alla macchina pensa dove mettere la macchina....

l'housing è la cosa migliore imho

----------

## stefanonafets

Quoto in pieno X-Drum,

tenerla in casa non è sicuro (ammenoche non abbiate intenzione di tirar su un ambiente apposta, x esempio

2 linee adsl di 2 provider diversi + backup ISDN, condizionatore, UPS, gruppo di continuità, ecc... L'housing alla fine va a costarti meno)

Per la macchina in se, penso che SUN, DELL ed IBM siano marchi sicuramente affidabili.

Certo che sapere che tipo di applicativi ci gireranno e l'ordine di grandezza del traffico previsto per il futuro aiuterebbe.

(In ogni caso "pestaci" con la ram   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kaio

Se mi posso permettere, prova a prendere in considerazione anche il fatto di noleggiare un server, oppure prendere in affitto un server virtuale.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

noleggiare un server in germania è la cosa migliore. Molta banda e poche spese  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

Server Virtuali proprio no...io voglio che la macchina sia a mia completa disposizione!

E poi affittando un server dislocato chissa in quale parte del mondo, per l'installazione del S.O. come si fa'?? Ti tocca tenere il SO che ci installano loro??

Non so il perche, ma io non mi fido proprio a tenere i miei server fuori casa...sarò paranoico, ma dopo quel fatto di Aruba dei server di Autistici mi pare, penso che possa succedere d tutto...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh in quel caso le attività trattate erano abbastanza "particolari" non credo che un server qualunque di una ditta qualunque possa esser in qualche modo di interesse per gli inquirenti. Certo vicende come excom e widestore mettono in apprensione [cerca con google groups x more info tutto è accaduto in questo mese], ma ci sono molte aziende serie là fuori, senza necessità di finire all'estero, dove gli spostamenti sarebbero assai complicati.

----------

## kaio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> noleggiare un server in germania è la cosa migliore. Molta banda e poche spese 

 

Mi sà che è la decisione più saggia. Prova a dare un'occhiata a questi: http://www.server24.it/.

Te lo segnalo perchè ho avuto un'esperienza positiva con un server managed.

Eppoi installano anche Gentoo se ti interessa   :Cool: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> noleggiare un server in germania è la cosa migliore. Molta banda e poche spese 

 

Ciao con un mio amico stiamo pensando di iniziare con una piccola società che fornisce spazio web...considerando i prezzi per un'ipotetica partenza da zero, per il momento l'affitto mi sembra la soluzione più adatta...mi potresti dire dove posso trovare qualche info in più (se eventualmente cososci già qualcosa...)

Grazie ciao

----------

## kaio

Visita pure il loro sito e fagli tutte le domande che credi, sono molto disponibili.

Che info ti serviva?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao con un mio amico stiamo pensando di iniziare con una piccola società che fornisce spazio web...considerando i prezzi per un'ipotetica partenza da zero, per il momento l'affitto mi sembra la soluzione più adatta...mi potresti dire dove posso trovare qualche info in più (se eventualmente cososci già qualcosa...)
> 
> 

 

Guarda questi 2:

netdirekt.de

plusserver.de

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh mica male...unica nota (sul secondo sito) se provi a dare un'occhiata al listino Gentoo la installano con 179 € mentre Debian, Fedora e SuSE a 0 €    :Shocked: 

In ogni modo direi che la cosa è interessante...grazie    :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

lo so, ma il bello di gentoo è che la puoi tranquillamente installare da una distro preesistente  :Razz: 

Tra l'altro attualmente su netdirekt sono presenti pochi server, sicuramente perchè gli altri sono stati già tutti presi. Ogni tanto dagli un'occhiata se per caso ti serve un server più potente

----------

## Ghostraider

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> lo so, ma il bello di gentoo è che la puoi tranquillamente installare da una distro preesistente 
> 
> 

 

Intendi che ti permettono di reinstallare il S.O ?

Molto buono questo   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tra l'altro attualmente su netdirekt sono presenti pochi server, sicuramente perchè gli altri sono stati già tutti presi. Ogni tanto dagli un'occhiata se per caso ti serve un server più potente

 

Grazie lo terrò presente  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## kaio

Cmq sia www.server24.it a me sembra decisamente più economico[/code]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Cmq sia www.server24.it a me sembra decisamente più economico

 

con 50 euro al mese hai un sempron 2600, hd da 40 gb e  con soli 100GB di traffico  :Neutral: 

su netdirekt hai per 45 euro un pentium 2400 con hd da 80 e  3000GB di traffico incluso   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

